# Bend in blank



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

My new RS1502 has a very slight bend several inches from the tip. It bends away from the spine. Probably half of the bend will go away when I trim the tip for a 16/11 top. Gonna be a conventional. Ok to wrap on the spine??? TIA


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm relatively new to rod building, but just about every blank I've ever looked at wasn't perfectly straight.

I say it'll be fine.

There are some real experts on here, hopefully they'll weigh in on this one.

Walt


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

If it were me, I'd build it "pretending" the "crook" was the spine. In other words, build it so that if you were holding the rod, the bend would be pointing away from you. When you finish wrapping it nobody but you will know that it is crooked.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Clyde said:


> If it were me, I'd build it "pretending" the "crook" was the spine. In other words, build it so that if you were holding the rod, the bend would be pointing away from you. When you finish wrapping it nobody but you will know that it is crooked.


Yup, that's what I wuz gonna do. Nice to have a pro confirm. Thanks!


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Rod came out fine. Can't even see the bend unless you know it's there. And at that, it is really quite small. This is gonna be a fish catcher...


----------

